# Herd Reduction Season



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I will be hunting the 2c unit during the Reduction season (25 Sept- 2 Oct).I don't know any land owners in the area and was wondering if any one could steer me in the right direction or were in need of a hunting partner. Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Knutson


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Don't take this the wrong way, but you shouldn't have any problems finding a place to shoot a doe if you have any experience in gaining access to land. Scout, find deer, if land is posted, ask landowner, if not posted, shoot deer.

One thing you could look into is, give the game and fish a call and ask to be put on their land access list. I was just reading in ND Outdoors that they are getting land lined up with owners who want does shot on their land. I know 2C was one of the units that they had some land lined up in. Not everybody who signs up is guaranteed access, but might be worth a shot.

Good luck!


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

No offense taken already put my name on the G&F list.I'm strictly a meat hunter and Just figured I'd ask around on here just in case there were some land owners that needed someone to cull out some does and maybe find a new hunting buddy in the process. I will be hunting the 2g unit on my grandparents land and would be more than gladly help some people fill some doe tags during the regular season.


----------

